# 801 Partner Permanent Visa WAITING (2015)



## Jayson

Hi guys

Any one who applied in 2015. Please write in brief.

Applied for 820: 28 Dec, 2012
Got 820 On: 28 July, 2014
Eligibility date: 28 Dec, 2014
Applied for 801: 7 Feb, 2015

Waiting Since then. Called to the Immi department yesterday been told that the waiting period is from 6 to 8 months.
Thank's


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

I think you have the latest information.


----------



## daveenajohns

Jeremy Hooreceive907673 said:


> I think you have the latest information.


Sarcasm

According to the last email I received from DIBP, they are allocating case officers 5 mnths after the eligibility date. Then you see on the forum some people getting grant after 3 mnths. Confusion , confusion


----------



## daveenajohns

Jayson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any one who applied in 2015. Please write in brief.
> 
> Applied for 820: 28 Dec, 2012
> Got 820 On: 28 July, 2014
> Eligibility date: 28 Dec, 2014
> Applied for 801: 7 Feb, 2015
> 
> Waiting Since then. Called to the Immi department yesterday been told that the waiting period is from 6 to 8 months.
> Thank's


Hi Jayson,
820 applied -6march 2013
Granted- 14 feb 2014
801 eligiblilty date -6/03/15
Applied-4/03/15 online
Grant-waiting

Best of luck


----------



## eram38

Jayson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any one who applied in 2015. Please write in brief.
> 
> Applied for 820: 28 Dec, 2012
> Got 820 On: 28 July, 2014
> Eligibility date: 28 Dec, 2014
> Applied for 801: 7 Feb, 2015
> 
> Waiting Since then. Called to the Immi department yesterday been told that the waiting period is from 6 to 8 months.
> Thank's


Applied for 820 15 July, 2013
Got 820 On 08 Oct, 2013
Eligibility date for 801: 08 July 2015
Apply for 801 on: 08 July 2015
I have a migrant agent helping me with my case. Good luck to you all..


----------



## Jayson

Hi Guys
Just wonder the eligibility time start after two years but I had submitted my 801 application two and half month late.
My question is my six month waiting will start from eligibility date Or from the date I lodge 801 application ? Confused!!!
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wonder the eligibility time start after two years but I had submitted my 801 application two and half month late.
> My question is my six month waiting will start from eligibility date Or from the date I lodge 801 application ? Confused!!!
> Thanks


That is a good question! I have seen a couple of people that submitted late get their decision faster than others (3 months) but who knows if it is because they submitted late or not.

I would count the waiting time from when you submitted just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Inkhearted

Applied for 820: March 25, 2013
820 Granted: January 6, 2014
Eligibility Date: March 25, 2015
Applied for 801: March 23, 2015 (online)

Can't wait for this whole process to be over!


----------



## Oz4Pom

Applied for 820: May 2013
Got 820 On: June 2013
Eligibility date: May 2 2015
Applied for 801: April 30 2015


I love this thread. Its hard when you get the generic 6-8m answer and yet others wait much shorter/longer. Its nice to hear REAL stories. Id love to hear from people who have had theirs approved this year already and know how long they waited and if they applied online or by post.

The wait is hard. Bring on permanency and normality!!


----------



## panda

Applied for 820: March 2013
Got 820 On: March 2013
Eligibility date: March 11 2015
Applied for 801: March 23 2015 (paper)


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi Panda, 
Our eligiblilty dates r close. Mine is 06/3
I applied online on 4/03. Keep in touch.


----------



## Jayson

Mish said:


> That is a good question! I have seen a couple of people that submitted late get their decision faster than others (3 months) but who knows if it is because they submitted late or not.
> 
> I would count the waiting time from when you submitted just to be on the safe side.


Hi Mish
Someone said in the other thread that the time starts from the eligibility date and I am agree with that because we had applied for 820/801 in the same time. Asking for further documents does not mean our 6 month duration start from the date of submission.

Any new comers applied in 2015 or due for 801?
Regards


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi Mish
> Someone said in the other thread that the time starts from the eligibility date and I am agree with that because we had applied for 820/801 in the same time. Asking for further documents does not mean our 6 month duration start from the date of submission.
> 
> Any new comers applied in 2015 or due for 801?
> Regards


I think that was me I said that to someone the other day. It is a gray area. If you applied 8 months late realistically you can't say it has been processing for 8 months.


----------



## Jayson

Hi Guys

Any updates for July 2015?
New comers are welcome to share their time line and eligibility date here.

Thank's


----------



## daveenajohns

Nothing from my end, going to be 4 months on 6/07


----------



## Marianina

*801*

Hi, it's been awhile since I last posted on the site. I received email advice from DIBP yesterday, 1 July requesting for more information relating to my second stage permanent partner visa application. I lodged my 820 last 28 August 2013 and will be up for assessment 28 August this year. I am still in the process of collating all docs and evidence, hoping to be able to lodge asap.

My 801 timeline:
PMV300 granted: 20 December 2012
820 granted: 28 August 2013
801 due for assessment: 28 August 2015
Email advice received: 1 July 2015
Still working on submission (undecided whether to do it online or via post)

By the way, with the new DIBP website (now border.gov.au) likewise launched yesterday, I feel quite lost because it is so different from the old website and I'm having difficulty finding information. 

I'll repost as soon as I have lodged my 801. Any helpful tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## drmkhan

8 months 23 days post eligibility! Only prayers can fix this waiting!!


----------



## panda

Marianina said:


> By the way, with the new DIBP website (now border.gov.au) likewise launched yesterday, I feel quite lost because it is so different from the old website and I'm having difficulty finding information.


Anyone knows since the website is changed from immi.gov.au to border.gov.au
should the email [email protected] changed to [email protected] ?


----------



## Mish

The emails sent from immi.gov.au will automatically go to the new one. Same as if you go to immi.gov.au you will automatically go to border.gov.au


So it doesn't matter which one you use.


----------



## panda

updating:

AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.

Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

Dear Client,

Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne.

This automatic reply has been designed to provide answers to the most commonly asked questions about Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) visa processing.


Please Note: On 1 July 2015 email addresses changed from '@immi.gov.au' or '@customs.gov.au' to '@border.gov.au'. This is to reflect the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service integrating into a single organisation - the Department of Immigration and Border Protection - on 1 July 2015. At this time the Australian Border Force will be established within the Department. Please update your records and systems to reflect this change.


----------



## Deep90

My 820/801 Timeline:

Applied for 820: 5 April 2013
Got 820 On: 02 May, 2014
Eligibility date: 5 April, 2015
Applied for 801: 8 April, 2015

No migration Agent. Sent all the paperwork by Post


----------



## Deep90

panda said:


> updating:
> 
> AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED RESPONSE - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL.
> 
> Partner (Permanent) Subclass 801 Visa Processing Centre
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Your enquiry has been received by the Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) Processing Centre Melbourne.
> 
> This automatic reply has been designed to provide answers to the most commonly asked questions about Partner (Permanent) (subclass 801) visa processing.
> 
> Please Note: On 1 July 2015 email addresses changed from '@immi.gov.au' or '@customs.gov.au' to '@border.gov.au'. This is to reflect the Department of Immigration and Border Protection and the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service integrating into a single organisation - the Department of Immigration and Border Protection - on 1 July 2015. At this time the Australian Border Force will be established within the Department. Please update your records and systems to reflect this change.


that is the reply I got from the DIBP as well.


----------



## Melb

*Please reply*

Hi friends & migration agents

We are new to this form & would like to share the my partner's profile status:

UK 820 Submitted on : June 2013
UK 820 Granted on: June 2013

BS 801 Eligibility date : 20 June 2015 
BS 801 Applied (via. : Online): 20 May 2015 
(Successfully submitted all the documents online)

Can anyone please let me know what is the processing time to get BS 801 Permanent Partner visa & when we can expect the same.

I am new to this form & would like to know the speculation time frame.

Much appreciable.

Thanks 
Melb


----------



## AusIndo

Melb said:


> Hi friends & migration agents We are new to this form & would like to share the my partner's profile status: UK 820 Submitted on : June 2013 UK 820 Granted on: June 2013 BS 801 Eligibility date : 20 June 2015  BS 801 Applied (via. : Online): 20 May 2015 (Successfully submitted all the documents online) Can anyone please let me know what is the processing time to get BS 801 Permanent Partner visa & when we can expect the same. I am new to this form & would like to know the speculation time frame. Much appreciable. Thanks Melb


Waiting period is up to 9 months.


----------



## Melb

AusIndo said:


> Waiting period is up to 9 months.


omg....9 months....omg...i am going 2 die...

that mean...my eligible date is 18 June and I will get 801 approval in Feb march 2016.....omg

??? can anyone suggest me what should I do.

there are lot of things pending....i am getting good job in wa in nov Dec ....if I don't get my 801 vusa then I will loose my job offer...


----------



## Mish

Hi Melb. Note it is up to 9 months it may be 6 months but every case is different.

There is nothing you can do to hurry it up and DIBP does not prioritise cases. If you email them prior to hitting 9 months you will just get a standard response email that processing times are 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Melb

Hi Mish

Thanks for ur reply...

Its ok I will wait ...dont have any choice ...

its hurts more when some one is offering u a job but once don't have PR..

Hope I will get before Dec..


----------



## Mish

Just to prepare you (sorry was on mobile before so didn't see what country you are from) is that we have noticed in the last few months Indian applicants their parents in their home country have been interviewed by a local officer. I think this has to do with the court case recently in Brisbane where some girls were paid money from Indian guys to marry them for a visa.

This way atleast you aren't shocked if your parents get interviewed.

Just make sure you have alot of evidence


----------



## Melb

Mish said:


> Just to prepare you (sorry was on mobile before so didn't see what country you are from) is that we have noticed in the last few months Indian applicants their parents in their home country have been interviewed by a local officer. I think this has to do with the court case recently in Brisbane where some girls were paid money from Indian guys to marry them for a visa.
> 
> This way atleast you aren't shocked if your parents get interviewed.
> 
> Just make sure you have alot of evidence


thanks for ur reply.

it's will be ok if immigration wants to contact any of our family or parents. we have lot of evidence of our good and healthy relationship and I belive our case is very simple and easy going.

hope we will get our 801 early in nov or Dec.

cheers


----------



## kmsx

We just had our PR/801 approved in a shocking amount of time, see below:

*820 applied onshore (by paper)*: 10-Jul-2013
*820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 (six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)

*801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
*801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility date!?!]_

Sort of can't believe it!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

You have been fortunate indeed. My best wishes for you life together.


----------



## panda

kmsx said:


> We just had our PR/801 approved in a shocking amount of time, see below:
> 
> *820 applied onshore (by paper)*: 10-Jul-2013
> *820 granted:* 11-Jan-2014 (six months exactly, on a Saturday morning!)
> 
> *801 applied (online):* 30-May-2015 _(2 year eligibility date 10-Jul 2015)_
> *801 granted:* 22-Jul-2015 _[12 days after eligibility date!?!]_
> 
> Sort of can't believe it!


Best timeline ever, congratulations. Could you tell us what sort of paperwork u submitted for 2nd stage?


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> Best timeline ever, congratulations. Could you tell us what sort of paperwork u submitted for 2nd stage?


They posted the evidence in another thread. Here is the link for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/962730-post1439.html


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> They posted the evidence in another thread. Here is the link for you: http://www.australiaforum.com/962730-post1439.html


Thanks Mish


----------



## Jayson

Hi guys

Close to 6 month since lodge 2nd stage doc.

but Hey NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS


----------



## Hammy

*Permanent Visa*

Hi guys,

My boyfriend (German) and I (Australian) applied for the 820 visa on 30 May 2014 and it was granted on 4 February 2015. Thus, by 30 May 2016, he should be eligible for the Permanent Residency, but it sounds like it will take a while to come through. He and I are planning on moving back to Germany next year (hopefully around July) for a few years, but we are obviously wanting to first get his permanent residency, and then maintain it. Does anyone know whether this is possible? We would hate to go through the whole ridiculous and costly process of getting another 820 Visa if we return to Australia.

Thank you


----------



## drmkhan

Hammy said:


> Hi guys, My boyfriend (German) and I (Australian) applied for the 820 visa on 30 May 2014 and it was granted on 4 February 2015. Thus, by 30 May 2016, he should be eligible for the Permanent Residency, but it sounds like it will take a while to come through. He and I are planning on moving back to Germany next year (hopefully around July) for a few years, but we are obviously wanting to first get his permanent residency, and then maintain it. Does anyone know whether this is possible? We would hate to go through the whole ridiculous and costly process of getting another 820 Visa if we return to Australia. Thank you


My sincere advise. Wait for 801 and then leave as in that case even though they would give u enough time for citizenship, bring a PR still allows him the resident return visa!! But again you guys know ur circumstances well n mustttttttttttttty consult a professional when it comes to such technical issues!!


----------



## Deep90

Hi guys,

I sent an enquiry yesterday to DIBP and i got a generate response with this note.

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the high volume of cases, we are experiencing significant delays in processing Permanent Partner visa applications. While we endeavour to finalise all applications as quickly as possible, due to the current backlog, your application may not be finalised within the service standard time frame of 8 months. Please also be aware that a further response will not be provided for application progress enquiries that are within the service standard time frame of 8 months.

Please ensure that you refer to the Permanent Partner checklist - http://www.border.gov.au/LegacyPagesandAboutUs/Documents/checklist.pdf and the information below to reduce any potential processing delays.

Your patience in this matter is appreciated. You will be contacted should further information be required.


----------



## AusIndo

Yes it's shocking!!!! I've just been on the phone with the Department and was absurdly advised that the waiting period has been extended to 12 months! I'm not sure whether the operator was drunk but he was convincing enough.

Will call them again tomorrow just to clarify that as I'm not particularly impressed with how my phone call ended.


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> Yes it's shocking!!!! I've just been on the phone with the Department and was absurdly advised that the waiting period has been extended to 12 months! I'm not sure whether the operator was drunk but he was convincing enough.
> 
> Will call them again tomorrow just to clarify that as I'm not particularly impressed with how my phone call ended.


Wow 12 months? That is ridiculous. The only thing that really gets me is that they dont have 1 answer. Everytime its a different answer. Is yours a paper application or online?


----------



## AusIndo

Deep90 said:


> Wow 12 months? That is ridiculous. The only thing that really gets me is that they dont have 1 answer. Everytime its a different answer. Is yours a paper application or online?


Ours is paper.

Look at the end of the day, we can't really rely 100% on the info the operators give us. I did challenge the operator re: backlog, as they can't substantiate the logic behind it. This has become a frontlog not backlog...since older applications are waiting longer and longer.

The Department MUST review their SOPs.

I'd like to hear from other forumers of their recent communications with Department...have you been provided with the 12 month mark?


----------



## Deep90

AusIndo said:


> Ours is paper.
> 
> Look at the end of the day, we can't really rely 100% on the info the operators give us. I did challenge the operator re: backlog, as they can't substantiate the logic behind it. This has become a frontlog not backlog...since older applications are waiting longer and longer.
> 
> The Department MUST review their SOPs.
> 
> I'd like to hear from other forumers of their recent communications with Department...have you been provided with the 12 month mark?


Mine is a paper application as well. Yeah, can they explain all the applications that are recieve their grants within 4 months...my partner is from india so he is from HR country but the wait time is just getting ridiculous.

Anyone else got any responses from DIBP???


----------



## Melb

Hi all

Who so every eating for 801. I belive 6 to 8 months is the standard processing and it also depends on case 2 case.

I am from June month and I am expecting before Dec 2015.

I can't belive and actually no one should belive 12 months..no way.

If they start delaying then there other operational woke will also get effected..lIke we have to resubmit our police check...and blah ..blah..

Currently I don't have any information but My speculation says that.. the processing time is less than 6 months and it can lead to 6 to 8 months at the max.

comments on my post will be highly appriciable.

Cheers guys.

Melb


----------



## Deep90

@Melb: i agree 12 months is a ridiculous time but if u read my previous post DIBP wrote back to me today saying that they wont respond to any enquiries unless its over the 8 months timeframe and that all the grants are taking more than 8 months...


----------



## Melb

I have spoken to them last week..they said...it will take less than 6 months..on the phone ...he was very good. and was very serious ...


i don't know why 8 months...??

I am getting information...its 6 to 8 is the max period.

looks like it's case to case.


----------



## Jayson

Melb said:


> I have spoken to them last week..they said...it will take less than 6 months..on the phone ...he was very good. and was very serious ...
> 
> i don't know why 8 months...??
> 
> I am getting information...its 6 to 8 is the max period.
> 
> looks like it's case to case.


Yes mate it depends on case to case and every one have different relations situation.

Mine is 6 months gone still waiting!!!


----------



## Melb

omg 6 months....call immigration and speak...if u have spoken then what they saying...


----------



## Mish

Melb said:


> omg 6 months....call immigration and speak...if u have spoken then what they saying...


Standard processing time is 6 to 8 months, they are not outside the processing time until after 8 months. They will say it is still within processing time till then unfortunately.


----------



## abood

Waiting now 7 months


----------



## daveenajohns

AusIndo said:


> Ours is paper.
> 
> Look at the end of the day, we can't really rely 100% on the info the operators give us. I did challenge the operator re: backlog, as they can't substantiate the logic behind it. This has become a frontlog not backlog...since older applications are waiting longer and longer.
> 
> The Department MUST review their SOPs.
> 
> I'd like to hear from other forumers of their recent communications with Department...have you been provided with the 12 month mark?


Hi Ausindo,
Could you please confirm with the immi about this 12 month waiting period. You may get better reply than those who are still waiting within standard processing times
It is so frustrating. Everything in life is on hold because of this visa. I m struggling to take me mind off from this waiting.


----------



## Mish

daveenajohns said:


> Hi Ausindo,
> Could you please confirm with the immi about this 12 month waiting period. You may get better reply than those who are still waiting within standard processing times
> It is so frustrating. Everything in life is on hold because of this visa. I m struggling to take me mind off from this waiting.


Maybe try posting in Ask Mark and see if he has heard anything about the processing time change to 8 to 12 months for 801/100.


----------



## Melb

I Have checked there Web site...its still showing 6 to 8 months. But still u guys can also check.

Take care all who ar w8ing for 801 send stage

Thanks


----------



## AusIndo

Melb said:


> I Have checked there Web site...its still showing 6 to 8 months. But still u guys can also check. Take care all who ar w8ing for 801 send stage Thanks


Their website is the last platform to be updated.


----------



## Mish

AusIndo said:


> Their website is the last platform to be updated.


Lol ... aint that the truth. It may get updated wayyyy down the track. Clearly their IT staff took residencies


----------



## Melb

I can't belive they can think of changing their time line to 12 months.

BECAUSE I have spoken to immigration last week and they hav said..6 to 8 months. The guy on the phone was very good and he was very accurate in information.

Rest you guys can call them again for verification.

Thanks &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Jayson

Melb said:


> omg 6 months....call immigration and speak...if u have spoken then what they saying...


Hi Melb

I am agree with Mish and been told from my solicitor that 8 months is the standard time and got same answer from Immi enquiry no. but still hoping that after 6 months any good news can come.

Cheers


----------



## daveenajohns

Hi everyone, 
I rang immi today, waited about an hour and when my turn came mr operator asked me to hold and hang up on me. Then I rang Global feedback unit, they answered their call within 5 seconds. I felt like I may be the only idiot in Aus thinkng providing feedback may make a difference. I told him that melbourne should look into sharing their workload likd they are doing in 820. The operator sounded nice , I asked about 12 month waiting period. He gave me same standard answer 6-8 months in most cases.

Anyway, i provided them feedback. Now they may push my file back in the pile. Now i m thinking they may do not like to told by a potential migrant how to run their department fairly. Now I have another addition to my worry list.


----------



## abood

7 months still waiting


----------



## Melb

12 months is not possible and can't be possibly.

6 to.8 months are standard and will remain standard.

But most of the casee get approval in 5 to 7 months.


----------



## AusIndo

Melb said:


> 12 months is not possible and can't be possibly. 6 to.8 months are standard and will remain standard. But most of the casee get approval in 5 to 7 months.


We can't not agree with you!


----------



## AusIndo

daveenajohns said:


> ...Then I rang Global feedback unit, they answered their call within 5 seconds...


Do you have their number? I might call them tomorrow.


----------



## daveenajohns

AusIndo said:


> Do you have their number? I might call them tomorrow.


Hi Ausindo,
Here is the number 133177.


----------



## Melb

We should call then again and should ask processing time for 801 visa and should past the information here so we could tract the correct processing time.

Hope every one will.try to do and will share.

Melb


----------



## Mish

Try not to worry Daveena. You were just giving them some feedback.

I don't see why the 801 and 100 have to be separated. They should just be in a pool and get processed together regardless of the subclass.

I kinda imagine that they have a program where they go in and select pick next to get their next case ... or maybe that is the ideal world.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

The resources available to process visa applications depends on the amount of funding provided by the government. It doesn't depend on the amount of the application fee. Application fees go into general revenue not directly to the Immigration Department. The Immigration Department has been starved of resources for some time, so it will take a while. I agree with you that the processing times are ridiculous, but there is nothing we can do about it. Instead of wasting time calling the department and making complaints, I suggest you put the time to good use and do something you enjoy. It will make the waiting time pass faster.


----------



## AusIndo

Jeremy Hooper said:


> The resources available to process visa applications depends on the amount of funding provided by the government. It doesn't depend on the amount of the application fee. Application fees go into general revenue not directly to the Immigration Department. The Immigration Department has been starved of resources for some time, so it will take a while. I agree with you that the processing times are ridiculous, but there is nothing we can do about it. Instead of wasting time calling the department and making complaints, I suggest you put the time to good use and do something you enjoy. It will make the waiting time pass faster.


But I enjoy making complaints... Haha.
I agree, I'm off fishing tomorrow. I fish and I vote!


----------



## yousri88

Hi everyone 
I applied for a spouse visa on the 17 of March 2014.
I just received the refusal decision from a case officer yesterday.
Now I need to appeal.
Any one knows how long it takes to hear from the MRT?


----------



## daveenajohns

Mish said:


> Try not to worry Daveena. You were just giving them some feedback.
> 
> I don't see why the 801 and 100 have to be separated. They should just be in a pool and get processed together regardless of the subclass.
> 
> I kinda imagine that they have a program where they go in and select pick next to get their next case ... or maybe that is the ideal world.


Thanks Mish. You are right, I shouldn't freak.


----------



## daveenajohns

yousri88 said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for a spouse visa on the 17 of March 2014.
> I just received the refusal decision from a case officer yesterday.
> Now I need to appeal.
> Any one knows how long it takes to hear from the MRT?


Hi
I m sorry to hear about your refusal. Was it secind stage or intial application?
Regarding Mrt - Things do not look very bright in Mrt department either. Following is the news made headlines in different migration sites last month.

JULY 28, 2015

MRT Hearing Delays Expected Due to 31 Sacked Tribunal Members


----------



## yousri88

Hi 
Thanks for replying 
It is initial stage


----------



## daveenajohns

yousri88 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replying
> It is initial stage


Hi Yousri,
It was around 1 year wait few months ago. I m not sure about current waiting period. If you post your question in the separate thread, you may get more replies from the people who have gone through this and they may able to help you with correct information.


----------



## Mish

yousri88 said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for a spouse visa on the 17 of March 2014.
> I just received the refusal decision from a case officer yesterday.
> Now I need to appeal.
> Any one knows how long it takes to hear from the MRT?


I heard average is almost a year but max is about 15 months or so.

Why was it rejected?

If you can address all the issues it may be faster to lodge a brand new application.


----------



## AngelaMay

7 months and 3 weeks here.. rang immi few times, said 6-8 months..

They said my application is ok and I don't have to submit more docs.. I'm worried why its taking too long..

will immi ring the applicant if they are not satisfied with the docs? or they just automatically refused you?


----------



## Mish

AngelaMay either can happen. The case officer can ask for more docs or they can reject without asking. I have seen both happen.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Please let me know your application was refused? It may be worth considering other approaches.


----------



## Jayson

Hi guys
Just a quick question....Have you guys seen any one here been rejected in Second stage process 801?

cheers


----------



## Mish

We have seen 2 rejected in the last few months.


----------



## Island Girl

yousri88 said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for a spouse visa on the 17 of March 2014.
> I just received the refusal decision from a case officer yesterday.
> Now I need to appeal.
> Any one knows how long it takes to hear from the MRT?


The waiting period for a AAT/MR Division hearing is anywhere between 12 and 18 months. It is frustrating and mind boggling to say the least. Your better option is to reapply your partner visa and bombard them with heaps of strong evidence on all categories and submit plenty of Forms 888. My husband and I are in the same situation as you and your partner. As a matter of fact, we had applied our partner visa on 4 March 2014. Our 820 was refused in early February 2015 and we had applied for the review the following day. Needless to say, we are still waiting for the AAT hearing. Should the decision be unfavourable, we would apply offshore. Wishing you and your partner all the best.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

current timing for partner visas is listed on the AAT MR Division website is 350 days.


----------



## Winnie

Oz4Pom said:


> Applied for 820: May 2013
> Got 820 On: June 2013
> Eligibility date: May 2 2015
> Applied for 801: April 30 2015
> 
> I love this thread. Its hard when you get the generic 6-8m answer and yet others wait much shorter/longer. Its nice to hear REAL stories. Id love to hear from people who have had theirs approved this year already and know how long they waited and if they applied online or by post.
> 
> The wait is hard. Bring on permanency and normality!!


I too holding a British Citizen passport and applied on the same date in Sydney with no agent...and it is interesting to see it only took you 1 month for your 820 granted but took me a year (probably because of my asian background and I heard it takes longer if you live in Sydney) .

Applied 820 on 2 May 2013
Granted 820 on 15 May 2014
Eligible Date on 2 May 2015
Applied for 801 on 27 April 2015
Last document uploaded to immi was 11 May 2015

Looking forward to see how it turns out for both of us, waiting impatiently ....


----------



## Jayson

Hi Mish

What was the reason for refusal?
thnx


----------



## Mish

DIBP believed their relationship was not genuine.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All,

We sent our application this week via paper. What would be the acknowledgement type should we be expecting is it electronic or via postal
mail. Please advise. Thanks for those who will respond.


----------



## panda

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We sent our application this week via paper. What would be the acknowledgement type should we be expecting is it electronic or via postal
> mail. Please advise. Thanks for those who will respond.


you sent your application by post, you will get the acknowledgement by post . It is the letter you should include in your application, filled with your name and address, they will stamp date and send it back to you.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

hi Panda,

Appreciate your reply regarding this. At least I know that it will be replied back at anytime  Now the waiting begun


----------



## Jayson

Hi guys

8 months passed no news from DIBP. 
Asked agent to send them chasing email on last Monday. He said ok.
On Thursday I asked him has he got any response from DIBP?
His replay was no.
Some time I think that once you pay all the amount to the agent then they are not looking after ya. 

how long it takes DIBP to response your email?

Thnx


----------



## panda

wtf they are doing, so upset


----------



## Helene

Jayson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 8 months passed no news from DIBP.
> Asked agent to send them chasing email on last Monday. He said ok.
> On Thursday I asked him has he got any response from DIBP?
> His replay was no.
> Some time I think that once you pay all the amount to the agent then they are not looking after ya.
> 
> how long it takes DIBP to response your email?
> 
> Thnx


Apparently DIBP now says that that can't meet the 8 months processing processing time, more so 12-15 months and will NOt reply to any enquiry regarding processing times so your agent won't receive an answer.
It is really a bad situation


----------



## panda

Jayson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 8 months passed no news from DIBP.
> Asked agent to send them chasing email on last Monday. He said ok.
> On Thursday I asked him has he got any response from DIBP?
> His replay was no.
> Some time I think that once you pay all the amount to the agent then they are not looking after ya.
> 
> how long it takes DIBP to response your email?
> 
> Thnx


.

Don't blame them, they can not do anything.


----------



## Jayson

Dont know whats going on....When I submit my second stage doc the time frame was 4 to 6 months then jumped to 8 months now they are saying 12 to 15 months!!!

Who knows by the time we get to 12 months they will change it to 2 years. thats ridiculous!!!


----------



## Mish

I feel your pain especially since my husband's eligibility date is next year ... it might be 2 years waiting by then.

The worst part is that 100's are still quoted at 6 months. How is that fair for 801 applicants?


----------



## Becky26

Mish, I was quoted 6-8 months when I last called them. So who knows how long it'll be once we have reached the 8th month mark *sigh*
Good Luck to all waiting!

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Angelblue

Applied for 820: April 2, 2013
Got 820 on: July 11, 2014
Eligibility date: April 2, 2015
Applied for 801: March 9, 2015
STILL WAITING FOR 801 UNTIL NOW (been 6 months waiting until now)

Last past 2 days my husband and I called the department about
the processing time of my application the immigration officer gave info
about my eligibility date which is April 2, 2015 which is the start processing
time of my 801. She also mention about the waiting period of the 
processing now due to "backlog"....ohhh how I wish it's not!, should have 
to wait for 12 months she said...so here we go now last few months
when I email them and the answer should have to wait for 6 to 8 months
I got confused about it. Some other said waiting period will be 9 months
Which one?....is anybody will shed some light about the real processing
time of 801 visa?. Is anybody there done their application April this 
year?.


----------



## Mish

Someone on the other 801 waiting thread got an auto reply the other week that it is 12 to 15 months waiting time. 

Unfortunately you are in for a long wait, we have people on this forum waiting over 9 months for the visa some even waiting almost a year.


----------



## Angelblue

Yeah Mish your right!...it seems will be a waiting game now for all 
applicants...


----------



## Jayson

posted again with more info below. thnx


----------



## Melb

Jayson...what is ur eligibility date....?

thanks


----------



## Jayson

Hi all

posting again

Got an email from my lawyer for face to face interview on first week of next month. 
I dont know whats gonna happen.

any information or people you guys seen here please share your knowledge.
My eligibility date was 28, Dec 14 and applied late on 7 Feb, 15.
thanks


----------



## Melb

Hi Jayson


Don't worry..face the interview with free mind...they will just check how true u guys are in ur relationship...its will be very easy...belive me.

I am also from melbourne I can speak to you...message me ur number on PM. WE CAN discuss ...I have few friends who has gone through these kind of interviews..I can guide u.

Belive me it will be soon simple...just be true whatever u know about ur partner.

Regards
Melb


----------



## panda

Jayson said:


> Hi all
> 
> posting again
> 
> Got an email from my lawyer for face to face interview on first week of next month.
> I dont know whats gonna happen.
> 
> any information or people you guys seen here please share your knowledge.
> My eligibility date was 28, Dec 14 and applied late on 7 Feb, 15.
> thanks


ok so it looks like they are doing application in Dec 2014, what a joke.
Good luck Jason, I'm sick and tired of this.


----------



## bumbumn

Jayson said:


> Dont know whats going on....When I submit my second stage doc the time frame was 4 to 6 months then jumped to 8 months now they are saying 12 to 15 months!!!
> 
> Who knows by the time we get to 12 months they will change it to 2 years. thats ridiculous!!!


Oh Man, Your are exactly mine. When I submit my application, they said 4, after that 6 to 8, and now they say 12-15. It burn my stomach mate. I wanna chase them as well, but my lawyer says I should give him more additional evidences or letter can't do anything.

Anw, there is a campodian lady just had face-face interview couple days ago in another 801 thread, you can ask her. Basic is 1 hours, ~ 40 questions.

I wish you the best Jays


----------



## Angelblue

*Hi jayson*

Gudluck for your interview next month..don't worry it will be okay..
Lastime I had an interview face to face on my PMV in my country of
Origin but it's okay just listen and focus on the question they will ask.
Dont worry about it the question will goes along the docs that you 
Provide on them and in the history of your relationship towards your
Family...just take note they will ask you different question but it seems 
That the answer will just the same...they will make you confuse just
To know if you will change your answer...but you will probably find out that
Answer is alwAys the same And questions but in different ways of questioning...this is only based on what I experience Lastime....
It seems that they do something now in processing of the 
Application....


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi all
> 
> posting again
> 
> Got an email from my lawyer for face to face interview on first week of next month.
> I dont know whats gonna happen.
> 
> any information or people you guys seen here please share your knowledge.
> My eligibility date was 28, Dec 14 and applied late on 7 Feb, 15.
> thanks


Hi Jayson

Good luck with the interview. Are you from Melbourne or do they expect you to travel to Melbourne.

My husband had an interview as part of the PMV process (where he applied they interview about 99% of applicants). It is all about your relationship. I have heard of people that were on other visa's being asked about them too.

What is your country of origin? What is your history as in did you come from a PMV ir straight 820 from a tourist or student visa?

Any ideas of why they are interviewing you?

You can list your evidence here if you want and we can see if there is anything else you can provide them.


----------



## Jayson

Hi all 
Thanks for ur encouragement.

evidence I provided them was enough but only think I did not mentioned in my tax return my partner details in the past.
I am going to do last year tax return this coming week and will mentioned her details as well.

I was working before in Melb and the reason was no job for me here I was struggling to get a job and live with me wife. I got them job emails unsuccessful one for to prove.
but now at the minute I am working and we are living together in the same town and enjoying our life.

When we are going to hear about decision after interview? any one knows.

thank you all once again


----------



## Mish

It seems odd that the tax return as not everyone provides them as evidence.

There is a sticky on interview questions but not alot of activity in a long time. I imagine they will ask things like what colour are the curtains in the bedroom, what side of the bed do you sleep on etc.

Are you de facto or spouse?

What country did you come from? Has your partner been to your home country with you? Does your partner speak to your parents on the phone? (Not sure how one would demonstrate this consider you would use the same viber account).


----------



## panda

Mish said:


> It seems odd that the tax return as not everyone provides them as evidence.
> 
> .


Hi Mish, We did submitted tax return on 820 and we got it sent back to us along with all unnecessary docs. now we don't bother to do it this financial year


----------



## panda

Jayson said:


> Hi all
> ..... but only think I did not mentioned in my tax return my partner details in the past.


holly crap, we did it for 82o but got it returned so we did not do it this financial year. OMG OMG OMG. Please keep us updated if they did concern about this.


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> holly crap, we did it for 82o but got it returned so we did not do it this financial year. OMG OMG OMG. Please keep us updated if they did concern about this.


I believe that there would be other reasons why they are interviewing. All pieces of evidence build the picture. Not submitting the tax return would not a reason for an interview considering not everyone submits it with their application.


----------



## Jayson

Melb said:


> Hi Jayson
> 
> Don't worry..face the interview with free mind...they will just check how true u guys are in ur relationship...its will be very easy...belive me.
> 
> I am also from melbourne I can speak to you...message me ur number on PM. WE CAN discuss ...I have few friends who has gone through these kind of interviews..I can guide u.
> 
> Belive me it will be soon simple...just be true whatever u know about ur partner.
> 
> Regards
> Melb


Hi Melb
waiting for your PM. left u a message there. thnx


----------



## Melb

*hi*



Jayson said:


> Hi Melb
> waiting for your PM. left u a message there. thnx


Ok. will share details.

tks


----------



## Dayvt

Not many approvals on here lately :-(


----------



## Melb

no approvals for 801 even..


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> no approvals for 801 even..


Perhaps we are capped


----------



## Melb

No we are not capped.


----------



## panda

That's what they told us, but do you really trust them. Well I don't, they said first lodged first proceed, they said 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Melb

panda, I can understand.

It's now taking 9 months for 801. I have done lot of research and seen many cases. I am June applicant and expecting in feb/march 2016.

But also immigration is going through 801 backlog and hope it will clear soon.
Finger crossed and prayers are ON.

melb


----------



## panda

Melb said:


> panda, I can understand.
> 
> It's now taking 9 months for 801.


I hope it's true. Last automatic email thy told me 12-15 months. They also did it forget to include " we NOT gonna reply this" " we NOT gonna reply that". I mean what the hell!


----------



## Melb

don't know that to say...yes they are saying 12 to 15 months...but applications are getting reply in 9 months...

I don't know why 100 are getting approval in 4, 5 months ...what wrong with 801.

God know...


----------



## Mish

The problem is that there are more 801's than 100's. With the 801's you also have the ones that originally came via a PMV.

I will say it again ... they should just pool them all together and make it fair


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Reports are that 801's are taking longer to process because they are being more thoroughly investigated. Reports are that there is a sharp increase in telephone interviews and surprise visits by DIBP case officers to confirm statements that have been made in applications.


----------



## Arabella

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Reports are that 801's are taking longer to process because they are being more thoroughly investigated. Reports are that there is a sharp increase in telephone interviews and surprise visits by DIBP case officers to confirm statements that have been made in applications.


But why would they be more suspicious of 801s than the offshore applications? Surely by now most would be living in Australia anyway whether they applied onshore or off?

I think Mish is right and they should pool them together!


----------



## Melb

Thanks for sharing. What if no one is home for any surprised visit. we travel a lot and always out of home ..traveling include perth sydney and many local travels.


----------



## Mish

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Reports are that 801's are taking longer to process because they are being more thoroughly investigated. Reports are that there is a sharp increase in telephone interviews and surprise visits by DIBP case officers to confirm statements that have been made in applications.


What happens if one person is a FIFO or night worker? What would happen then? Obviously only one would be home at night. Maybe they check the cupboard?


----------



## Arabella

Mish said:


> What happens if one person is a FIFO or night worker? What would happen then? Obviously only one would be home at night. Maybe they check the cupboard?


Does sound a bit stupid but you'd probably be able to get a reasonable idea if one or two people lived in a place.

For example, if they came to our house they'd see two bikes as soon as they walked in the door and a coat stand with men and women's stuff. They just wouldn't be able to verify who the other person was. And we have pictures up of the two of us.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

What ever the reason, that is what they are doing.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi guys,

I submitted my application via paper and my eligibility date is 20th September 2015, still waiting for the decision. The acknowledgement says about 6 to 8 months but who knows. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## Vissa

Hi everyone,
This is my first post on this forum.
My eligibility date was on the 18th of February this year, my email said 6-8 months processing time and I still haven't heard anything. It's been nine months. Is it worth contacting the department or am I better off just waiting?


----------



## Melb

Hi Vissa


I recommend to call them because one applicant of 28 feb 2015...got her approval. 

Thanks


----------



## Vissa

Thanks Melb,
I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Melb

Vissa said:


> Thanks Melb,
> I'll give them a call today.


Good,also let us know what is the outcome of the call. I also have been w8ing for my 801 for 5 months..

will w8 for ur PM.

THANKS 
Melb


----------



## Mish

Vissa said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post on this forum.
> My eligibility date was on the 18th of February this year, my email said 6-8 months processing time and I still haven't heard anything. It's been nine months. Is it worth contacting the department or am I better off just waiting?


There is also another thread for people waiting for 801. I have made a spreadsheet for waiting times so if you can provide some basic information so people can compare that would be good.

- country of origin
- gender 
- came from a prospective marriage visa
- married or de facto
- date applied
- date of eligibility

I think that is everything.

As said give them a call but be prepared for that they are backlogged.


----------



## Vissa

I just called and got the answer to wait 12-15 months. Thanks for that...
I don't quite understand how older applications can all of a sudden take longer to process? You would think the waiting period should remain the same and be extended for newer applicants.
I'm from Sweden.
Female.
Married.
Never had prospective marriage visa.
Applied for 820/801 18/02/2013
Eligibility date two years after that?


----------



## Mish

As expected....

The date submitted I mean what date did you lodge your paper work for the 801.


----------



## panda

Any one is experiencing VEVO error right now? I could not log in, it says could not be found


----------



## Mish

panda said:


> Any one is experiencing VEVO error right now? I could not log in, it says could not be found


Maybe it has been granted?

A pitty you didn't apply online.

What country are you from? We had one from China just granted on Friday.


----------



## Melb

Hi Panda, am so unlucky ....my online vivo application always work...without any error.

wish one day i will be lucky to have error.

cheers


----------



## samjones

eram38 said:


> Applied for 820 15 July, 2013
> Got 820 On 08 Oct, 2013
> Eligibility date for 801: 08 July 2015
> Apply for 801 on: 08 July 2015
> I have a migrant agent helping me with my case. Good luck to you all..


mine's similar. my eligibility date was 9th of july 2015. been waiting for what seems forever.

submitted the online application.

through an agent as well.


----------



## Melb

samjones said:


> mine's similar. my eligibility date was 9th of july 2015. been waiting for what seems forever.
> 
> submitted the online application.
> 
> through an agent as well.


Hi

Did u suited form80.?

melb


----------



## lightningx

Melb said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u suited form80.?
> 
> melb


Hey Melb, I've been following your posts about 801 closely.

Seriously mate, I know you are anxious about the long 801 wait but in the mean time, you need to improve your writing. Granted, this is a casual forum and there's no need for perfect English, but at least write in a way so that your readers can easily understand.

Maybe it's just me. But I find it strenuous to understand your posts.

Just saying, it's nothing personal.


----------



## Melb

lightningx said:


> Hey Melb, I've been following your posts about 801 closely.
> 
> Seriously mate, I know you are anxious about the long 801 wait but in the mean time, you need to improve your writing. Granted, this is a casual forum and there's no need for perfect English, but at least write in a way so that your readers can easily understand.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. But I find it strenuous to understand your posts.
> 
> Just saying, it's nothing personal.


dear, thank for rectifing my post on a close way.

I am mostly on my mobile and I always miss lot of words, yes I got ur point. usually my ability for writing is good.

but sometimes my mobile keyboard changes from uk to us ...yes don't know why but it happens and it reflects into lot of english errors.

secondly, every one don't have english as prefers or 1st language.

tks
Melb


----------



## Mish

I think it is important to remember that this is a forum that is made up of people where English is not their first language. We are not here to judge people's written English.

It is also important to remember that some jobs in Australia will require excellent written communication regardless of if you are a native English speaker or not. There are also jobs where having basic English is enough. Everyone is going for different jobs so maybe a person doesn't need excellent English. For example a construction worker will not need excellent written skills where a lawyer or HR person will.


----------



## Melb

Prefectely well said....Mish.


----------



## Sammie88

Hi All,

I have just applied for my 801. My timeline is;

820 Application - 29/11/13
820 Granted - 26/05/14
801 Eligibility - 29/11/15
801 Applied - 3/12/15

From what I see i am in for an extremely long wait. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## hoddie32

Mish said:


> I think it is important to remember that this is a forum that is made up of people where English is not their first language. We are not here to judge people's written English.
> 
> It is also important to remember that some jobs in Australia will require excellent written communication regardless of if you are a native English speaker or not. There are also jobs where having basic English is enough. Everyone is going for different jobs so maybe a person doesn't need excellent English. For example a construction worker will not need excellent written skills where a lawyer or HR person will.


"Never make fun of someone who speaks broken English. It means they know another language"


----------



## nsj

*Partner visa*

Hi folks,
Just wanted to join the discussion and see how is everyone going!

I appllied for 820 visa in July 2013.
It was approved in May 2014.
Applied for 801 visa in July 2015 online, I got told waiting time is 6 to 9 months with average processsing time less than 6 months.
In October I was upset when I found out that the processing time is now 9 to 15 months. 
Well, hanging in there since!
Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Soho1

Another visa grant  
Immi is certainly trying to make as many applicants as possible happy. I got my 801 this arvo . No call, nothing. 
The best Christmas gift ever!!!!
I would like to think everyone for sharing their moments with us and for those who are waiting I say: hang on there, you will get your visa


----------



## Mish

Congrats Soho1! Must be because it is quiet so they can pump them out


----------



## nsj

*Cong*



Soho1 said:


> Another visa grant
> Immi is certainly trying to make as many applicants as possible happy. I got my 801 this arvo . No call, nothing.
> The best Christmas gift ever!!!!
> I would like to think everyone for sharing their moments with us and for those who are waiting I say: hang on there, you will get your visa


WOW certainly good news for you. May I please ask when you had applied for 801 Soho2


----------



## Melb

Soho1 said:


> Another visa grant
> Immi is certainly trying to make as many applicants as possible happy. I got my 801 this arvo . No call, nothing.
> The best Christmas gift ever!!!!
> I would like to think everyone for sharing their moments with us and for those who are waiting I say: hang on there, you will get your visa


soho...kindly update ur details on Mish .xls sheet
it will.help.us


----------



## daveenajohns

Soho1 said:


> Another visa grant
> Immi is certainly trying to make as many applicants as possible happy. I got my 801 this arvo . No call, nothing.
> The best Christmas gift ever!!!!
> I would like to think everyone for sharing their moments with us and for those who are waiting I say: hang on there, you will get your visa


Well deserved mate, very happy for you.


----------



## Dinkum

*Congratulations!*

Wonderful news Soho1... thanks for sharing with us all. Best wishes for a long, happy and successful life together in Oz. 



Soho1 said:


> Another visa grant
> Immi is certainly trying to make as many applicants as possible happy. I got my 801 this arvo . No call, nothing.
> The best Christmas gift ever!!!!
> I would like to think everyone for sharing their moments with us and for those who are waiting I say: hang on there, you will get your visa


----------



## Golnaz

Hi Everybody,
I have applied for 801 nearly 3 month ago and my timeline is;
820 Application - 29 sep 2013
820 Granted - 1 oct 2013
801 Eligibility - 1 oct 2015
801 Applied - 9 oct 2015

I think I should wait long time
Just one question, does anyone know if I have to land in Au after visa grant( up to a specified period of time) ? As I am out of Australia at the moment.


----------



## Gothenburg

Mish said:


> I think it is important to remember that this is a forum that is made up of people where English is not their first language. We are not here to judge people's written English.
> 
> It is also important to remember that some jobs in Australia will require excellent written communication regardless of if you are a native English speaker or not. There are also jobs where having basic English is enough. Everyone is going for different jobs so maybe a person doesn't need excellent English. For example a construction worker will not need excellent written skills where a lawyer or HR person will.


Your perfectly right,
but to be told about how others will interpret and view a surtain way of writing isn't necessarily mean or bad...
A matter of fact, It's good..

It's always difficult to figure out how good or bad other people wiew ones own behavior..

And never forget .
Don't ever take offence if a comment doesn't feel nice.. just read it and evaluate if it make sense or not..
If it doesn't make sense.. ask for an explanation..
Or just move forward and forget the comment

Life's too short to dwell.


----------



## Lunabelle

hoddie32 said:


> "Never make fun of someone who speaks broken English. It means they know another language"


I don't think lightningx made fun of Melb's English, he was just saying it was hard to understand sometimes and hopefully Melb can improve their writing skills so everyone can decipher it easier.


----------



## Jayson

Hi Guys
My visa 801 has been refused after 3-years. After the interview CO send us to respond on inconsistencies which we did well with the solid reasons and proof.
But I knew that interview is unusual and they had already made their mind before interview. 
CO rejected all the evidence we provided with every single evidence rejected with her comments that nothing is genuine between us. 
What I know is we have a significant age and culture difference and thats what she is going about in the refusal records as well.

We are living in same house with my wife and we love each other but we just can not get over this treatment.

Now looking for AAT appeal and detailed submission.

Can I applying offshore partner visa during the AAT hearing wait time?

thanks


----------



## Melb

Jayson said:


> Hi Guys
> My visa 801 has been refused after 3-years. After the interview CO send us to respond on inconsistencies which we did well with the solid reasons and proof.
> But I knew that interview is unusual and they had already made their mind before interview.
> CO rejected all the evidence we provided with every single evidence rejected with her comments that nothing is genuine between us.
> What I know is we have a significant age and culture difference and thats what she is going about in the refusal records as well.
> 
> We are living in same house with my wife and we love each other but we just can not get over this treatment.
> 
> Now looking for AAT appeal and detailed submission.
> 
> Can I applying offshore partner visa during the AAT hearing wait time?
> 
> thanks


omg....very sad Jayson..dont worry fight back.


----------



## Mish

Jayson said:


> Hi Guys
> My visa 801 has been refused after 3-years. After the interview CO send us to respond on inconsistencies which we did well with the solid reasons and proof.
> But I knew that interview is unusual and they had already made their mind before interview.
> CO rejected all the evidence we provided with every single evidence rejected with her comments that nothing is genuine between us.
> What I know is we have a significant age and culture difference and thats what she is going about in the refusal records as well.
> 
> We are living in same house with my wife and we love each other but we just can not get over this treatment.
> 
> Now looking for AAT appeal and detailed submission.
> 
> Can I applying offshore partner visa during the AAT hearing wait time?
> 
> thanks


I am so sorry. What country are you originally from?

We had someone a few months ago that had inconsistencies too and they got rejected.

Good luck at the AAT


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Yes you can apply for an offshore partner visa while you are waiting for the AAT . It will cost you another application fee which is very expensive. It would be to your advantage to have an expert look at it and specifically address the regulation and policy issues that were brought up by the case officer. This is particularly important in cases where there are significant age and and cultural differences between the partners. Good luck


----------



## kittudawra

Partner visa Applied 15 Feb 2014
Refused in month 
March applied mrt 2014 

Interview done Dec 2015 
12 Jan 2016 won mrt remmited case 

08 March 2016 requested medical and police clearance 
09 March medical completed and provided police check 


Does any one have idea how long they take to grant after medical received ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## allyw

Hi everyone, joining the party.

Originally from the UK, married, no children, together 4.5 years, hubby is dual Australian/British.

May 2014 - applied for 801/820 (did health check and police check at this time)
March 2015 - 820 received (did not hear from CO or department at all during this time, no request for extra info etc)
May 2016 - 801 eligibility date and also sent updated application evidence.

I had a friend (Defacto, UK) who was granted her final 801 within about 2 months of providing final evidence, though this was about 2 years ago. But now after reading this thread I've just realised it's going to take another 15 months from now to get it? Has anyone heard of it being quicker, like my friend?


----------



## Jayson

Hi Guys

Here is a AAT (Administrative Appeal Tribunal) former MRT thread for 820, 801 visa who got refusal or may want to know in advance about AAT appeal the decision.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/173410-partner-visa-aat-mrt-cases-hearing-times.html

Please share you knowledge here.
Cheers


----------



## nsj

*801 granted*

Hi guys 801 granted after 9 months wait


----------



## Melb

nsj said:


> Hi guys 801 granted after 9 months wait


cong..
9 month good 1


----------



## Goosington

I submitted for my 820 last night and received it a couple hours later, I'm a bit confused about the whole process though. Isn't the 820 application also the 801 application? Do you really have to wait two years to get the 801? Or after the two years do I just become eligible for it then have to submit another application for the 801? During those two years do am I suppose to upload more documents of our life together or are the initial documents for the 820 counted towards the 801? I'm sorry I'm very new to this whole process, answers much appreciated!


----------



## geran.loke

The Partner Migration Booklet from the DIBP website will answer all of your questions. I have read it from start to finish over a dozen times.

1. When you apply for the 820, you are also applying for the 801. Therefore, the application fee is covering both 820 and 801 applications.
2. You are not guaranteed to get the 820, let alone the 801. If you are granted the 820 (usually 12-15m), then after 24 months from the date you submitted the 820/801 application, then you are eligible to apply for the 801 visa.
You will receive an email from the DIBP, 2 months prior to your 801 eligibility date, requesting you to upload documents that meet the 801 document checklist (required and recommended documents) to prove your relationship is still ongoing and genuine.
From what I have read on forums and blogs, common practice is to maintain a physical or electronic storage of documents, especially for the financial and social aspect of your relationship, between the 820 grant and 801 application, to make it easier when the time comes to apply for the 801.

The 801 eligibility date is essentially the date from when your application will officially be eligible to be considered by DIBP, where it is stated processing can take 12-15m from that date.

We just received the email from the DIBP requesting us to upload documents that meet the 801 checklist.

*16 July 2014:* Submitted 820/801
*1 July 2015:* Granted 820
*16 May 2016:* Received email from DIBP to apply for 801.


----------



## geran.loke

nsj said:


> Hi guys 801 granted after 9 months wait


Congratulations nsj!

Can you please tell us your timeline with application and grant dates, and also your experience with meeting the document checklist?

There is light at the end of the tunnel for all of us!


----------



## Ontiveros

Hi everyone, i know his isnt the correct forum we are in at the moment but I just have a question. 
I just got off of the phone to immigration and my husband should be hearing a decision about his 820 soon. But the lady told me the waiting time frame is up 15-17 months for 801 approval? Has any one else been told this? This is an incredibly long time frame for permanent residency.
Also has anybody else had trouble obtaining work due to your current residency status? 
DOL Feb 6 2015
Been waiting coming to 17 months for 820
801 eligibility Feb 2017


----------



## Mish

Ontiveros said:


> Hi everyone, i know his isnt the correct forum we are in at the moment but I just have a question.
> I just got off of the phone to immigration and my husband should be hearing a decision about his 820 soon. But the lady told me the waiting time frame is up 15-17 months for 801 approval? Has any one else been told this? This is an incredibly long time frame for permanent residency.
> Also has anybody else had trouble obtaining work due to your current residency status?
> DOL Feb 6 2015
> Been waiting coming to 17 months for 820
> 801 eligibility Feb 2017


DIBP have been quoting 12 to 15 months for 801 so maybe it has increased again. They have a huge backlog so some are faster and some are longer.

There are some in the 801 waiting thread that have had issues getting a job on a 820 visa.


----------



## soontowed

Mish said:


> DIBP have been quoting 12 to 15 months for 801 so maybe it has increased again. They have a huge backlog so some are faster and some are longer.
> 
> There are some in the 801 waiting thread that have had issues getting a job on a 820 visa.


I got a message from my friend in Brisbane her 801 has been granted in less than 3 weeks after she submitted her documents, Immigration emailed her to send additional evidence and she did it only last Month and today her 801 was granted, shes happy now she can change her worked status to PErmanent.


----------



## melbourinsta

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd jump on and share my details.

I'm an Australian citizen, my partner is British.

We have been together for almost four years.

820 applied May 2014
820 granted Mar 2015

801 applied June 2016

Looks as though we have a long wait ahead of us...

My partner and I are thinking of planning to go and live in the UK for a year, and spend some quality time with his family while working. We would be looking at moving from mid next year.

Hopefully the 801 is approved by then but if it isn't, and he is still on the 820, do you know if this can potentially cause any issues with living abroad?

I've seen conflicting statements but I'm under the impression that as long as Immi can contact you, it's fine, and you can be offshore when the 801 is granted.

I also read that you shouldn't be away for more than a year?

Can anyone verify this?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

You will need to notify DIPB of the change of address. You partner will have to return to Australia for visa grant.


----------



## melbourinsta

Jeremy Hooper said:


> You will need to notify DIPB of the change of address. You partner will have to return to Australia for visa grant.


Thank you Jeremy!


----------



## Mk83

Celebrating today 2 years and 9 months waiting for 820/801 and still on BVA


----------



## Eizzi

Jeremy Hooper said:


> You will need to notify DIPB of the change of address. You partner will have to return to Australia for visa grant.


Is that a recent change? I thought grant of 801 could occur no matter where in the world you were.


----------



## Eizzi

melbourinsta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought I'd jump on and share my details.
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen, my partner is British.
> 
> We have been together for almost four years.
> 
> 820 applied May 2014
> 820 granted Mar 2015
> 
> 801 applied June 2016
> 
> Looks as though we have a long wait ahead of us...
> 
> My partner and I are thinking of planning to go and live in the UK for a year, and spend some quality time with his family while working. We would be looking at moving from mid next year.
> 
> Hopefully the 801 is approved by then but if it isn't, and he is still on the 820, do you know if this can potentially cause any issues with living abroad?
> 
> I've seen conflicting statements but I'm under the impression that as long as Immi can contact you, it's fine, and you can be offshore when the 801 is granted.
> 
> I also read that you shouldn't be away for more than a year?
> 
> Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks


I'm pretty sure you can be overseas when the 801 is granted, but have asked Jeremy for confirmation, since he's way more abreast of the conditions than I am!

Being out of Aus for long periods of time is not ideal but shouldn't be a problem if you are together, as long as you let immi know your address and keep all evidence of your shared life in the UK.

Be aware, once PR has been granted, travel in/out of Aus is only possible for 5 years. After that an RRV (or citizenship) is needed.


----------



## KatieQ

Mk83 said:


> Celebrating today 2 years and 9 months waiting for 820/801 and still on BVA


The only reason I waited as long as I did was because I was a bit slow with things and they at times seemed slack responding. I applied 26 March 2014 for mine and on 11 July got two emails, one for the 820 and another a minute later for the 801. I hope if you've actually given them all they need your visa is coming soon. If it takes that long the chances are high if granted a visa you would likely go straight onto the 801 like I did. Try to stay relaxed


----------



## Mk83

KatieQ said:


> The only reason I waited as long as I did was because I was a bit slow with things and they at times seemed slack responding. I applied 26 March 2014 for mine and on 11 July got two emails, one for the 820 and another a minute later for the 801. I hope if you've actually given them all they need your visa is coming soon. If it takes that long the chances are high if granted a visa you would likely go straight onto the 801 like I did. Try to stay relaxed


What can we do ,I'm relaxed and only waiting ,hope so to get it soon ,thanks for ur kind words ,enjoy ur life


----------



## SCORPIOGIRLPH

Melb said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Thanks for ur reply...
> 
> Its ok I will wait ...dont have any choice ...
> 
> its hurts more when some one is offering u a job but once don't have PR..
> 
> Hope I will get before Dec..


Hi,

I agree with you. I believe there is great advantage when you are a PR to get a job than just on bridging visa as I am experiencing it at the moment...


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I am now 13 months waiting. patience is. virtue!


----------



## Jho28

*801 waiting*

Hey all hope someone can help
Me I. Applied for 820 on 30 October 2013 got the 820 14 November 2014 applied for 801 on 30 oct 2015 it's been 15 months almost my partner move to the states for work 1and a half years ago but we talk every day and we been in Europe together for holidays will this affect the decision ? Cause I'm still living in the same house but he is not here and the fact they are taking so long worries me we both from same sex. When we applied we were living together since 2011


----------



## Mish

Jho28 said:


> Hey all hope someone can help
> Me I. Applied for 820 on 30 October 2013 got the 820 14 November 2014 applied for 801 on 30 oct 2015 it's been 15 months almost my partner move to the states for work 1and a half years ago but we talk every day and we been in Europe together for holidays will this affect the decision ? Cause I'm still living in the same house but he is not here and the fact they are taking so long worries me we both from same sex. When we applied we were living together since 2011


They are quoting 12 to 18 months for 801 visa now.

They may need to look at yours more thorough as the Australian sponsor is not living in Australia with you so they may question why you are not with them etc.


----------



## 530i

signing in.


----------

